

PlayText - Android Podcaster for all webpages - Ramanean
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.playtext.shan&feature=search_result

======
bookwormAT
great idea! What I'm missing is that the app registers a share intent, so I
can create a new podcast directly from the browser.

